# Community > Projectile and Factory Ammo Exchange >  Wanted: 7mm 162gr SST

## Pop Shot

Want to see if my rifle likes them before committing to buying a full box.

Anyone got any lying about?

Cheers,
*Pop Shot*

----------


## The Claw

I might have 10 of them... will have a look

----------


## nor-west

Got a a dozen or so if you want them.

----------


## Pop Shot

PM sent guys.

Anyone else have any 154gr or 162gr SST or Interbonds lying around?

----------


## Hewie

Hey Pop Shot - can I ask you why you're going with the SSt's.  I'm shooting a 7mm Rem Mag too and I'm going through the (theoretical) process of deciding which projectiles to use.  What's you're rationale?
Cheers, Hewie

----------


## 7mmsaum

> Hey Pop Shot - can I ask you why you're going with the SSt's.  I'm shooting a 7mm Rem Mag too and I'm going through the (theoretical) process of deciding which projectiles to use.  What's you're rationale?
> Cheers, Hewie


162g A-Max's or Noslers 150g BT's

----------


## Pop Shot

> Hey Pop Shot - can I ask you why you're going with the SSt's.  I'm shooting a 7mm Rem Mag too and I'm going through the (theoretical) process of deciding which projectiles to use.  What's you're rationale?
> Cheers, Hewie


Amax are in short supply and I've had good results from the SST's in the past.

I will also look into the 150gr BT's if they shoot as well.... only have 140gr on hand at the moment.

----------

